# Small Garden Workshop Build & Tour



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

I decided to build a small workshop in the garden. To keep costs down i went for a single skin wall with Brad Stone bricks to match in with the house. Iv taken many pictures over the build and would like to share with you my 2012 Workshop project.







Digging out the footings during a very wet May.





I used every last inch of the garden, (Rotten boundary post).









Rising out the ground above the damp course.





















Brick work all finished.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

Roof finished, I decided on a Flat Roof to keep costs down.





Window installed.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

100mm Celotex on the floor fellowed by 5 inches of Concrete.





Next was the Stud Work, Wiring and more Celotex on the walls.













Also Wiring outside for the Water-butt pump and outside double socket.





????


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

All finished on the outside.





Electric pump inside Warter Butt to help with watering the garden, On the back we have fitted a overflow system which has been working overtime this summer.





Another angle of the Flue.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

Inside the workshop the space i have to play with is 17 feet by 12 feet. I installed 4 KW Wood Burner which is plenty big enough as you will see by the the 3rd picture down.












The Thermometer is installed in the far corner.

As you walk through the door i have my Table Saw and PT in front of me, On the right wall i store my Clamps and Timber.


----------



## bodge (9 Nov 2012)

I do like a good build thread. Looks good, almost too good to use as a workshop! Nice work, enjoy it.


----------



## MickCheese (9 Nov 2012)

Ben that looks fantastic, I assume you are a builder?

Very neat and tidy and blends in well.

Congratulations.

Mick


----------



## jadboog (9 Nov 2012)

Looking good Ben - dead jealous! Where did you get the fire / fan from ?


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

Behind the Table Saw i have my Lathe and Miter Saw.














Just above my Miter Saw is my Air Filtration System. (Highly recommended)





Opposite i have a large working area for bench work and shelfs installed above. 








The White board is very handy.




Bellow i have draws for all my Hand Tools.

Next i have my Axminster AP4300T/1 Bandsaw. 





Next to my Bandsaw is my Router Table.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

I have my Router Table fitted with Caster Wheels so when i'm using my Bandsaw or need the extra room with the Router Table i can just push it out the way. I have a Makita RP2301FCX 1/2 inch Router installed under the table. 









My 1/4 inch Router is stored above with the Cutters.





I keep my Hand Planes safely out the way in a custom made shelf made from MDF.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

On the same bench as my Morticer i have my sharpening area and more shelfing above for drill bits. I have a floor standing Pillar Drill next to my T7.














Above is the Fuse box and bellow i have a emergency safety switch.





Around the workshop i have 14 double sockets installed, 10 on the walls and 4 on the celling. You can never have enough. 3 Fluorescent lights are fitted equally apart on the celling.

Thank you for looking.

Ben


----------



## Roughcut (9 Nov 2012)

Great workshop. Even better when it's all your own work. 8)


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Nov 2012)

Lovely build, very attractive, and impressive equipment. Very clean and tidy too.

What's the floor covering?


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

Bodge - If for any reason i gave up Carpentry i would turn the space into a Sports Bar with a Jacuzzi on the decking...


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

MickCheese - Unfortunately I can't take credit for all the work, My good friend Stu did most the building work. I can take credit for all the cups of Tea, labouring, landscaping, Flue and inside the workshop.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

jadboog - Thank you! The Stove was from Axminster and the Eco Fan I brought from a local company. I can find the address for you if your interested?


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

Roughcut - Thank you, Unfortunately not all my work but all my idea's. :idea:


----------



## Benjamin (9 Nov 2012)

monkeybiter - Thank you, I was surprised how much machinery I could fit into one small area and still work safely. For The floor i used a self levelling compound and then 3 coats of Ronseal floor paint. (Blue)


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Nov 2012)

Benjamin":132shpta said:


> For The floor i used a self levelling compound and then 3 coats of Ronseal floor paint. (Blue)



How is that standing up to the castors? Are you using rubber tyres or hard wheels? I've just got bare concrete and while not terrible it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## MickCheese (10 Nov 2012)

Benjamin":2o001orr said:


> MickCheese - Unfortunately I can't take credit for all the work, My good friend Stu did most the building work. I can take credit for all the cups of Tea, labouring, landscaping, Flue and inside the workshop.



We all need a friend like Stu!

A wonderful space and very neat and tidy, wouldn't stay like that long with me.

Is your dust filter the Jet AFS 500? If so I have the same one and the exhaust is at the back, with yours so close to the wall I suspect you are restricting the air flow. Do you have room to hang it from the ceiling somewhere you wont keep banging you head on it?

I'm very impressed.

Mick


----------



## wallace (10 Nov 2012)

very handsome workshop, with some nice equipment. Do you have some sort of dust extractor for the tools?
Mark


----------



## skipdiver (11 Nov 2012)

Excellent Ben and very similar to what i have just embarked upon. Mine will be block and render and slightly smaller than yours at 10 ft x 16 ft internal. That is a lot smaller than my last shop and i was worried that i wouldn't be able to fit everything in, but you have reassured me that it can be done with good organisation.

Took a few photos of mine to date this weekend and will get some up soon.

I see that you have felted the roof and this is something i have considered doing to keep down the cost after having a quote for £350 to fibreglass after i have installed all the roofing timbers and boarding. Did you just nail the felt or is it stuck down/torch on?


----------



## kirkpoore1 (11 Nov 2012)

Wow, that's a nice job. And it fits in perfectly with the patio. 

How much clearance do you need around the wood stove?

Kirk


----------



## Benjamin (12 Nov 2012)

Monkeybiter - No problems at all, The Casters i'm using are made from rubber. The Latex leaves a very smooth finish.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/224669 This is what i used.


----------



## Benjamin (12 Nov 2012)

MickCheese - Yes it's the 500. Initially i installed it just in front and above the Table Saw from cables (About 5 inch clearance from my head) but found the exhaust was blowing the Saw dust everywhere. So i relocated it to where it is now. I haven't noticed any reduction in airflow but now you've mentioned it i will keep an eye out. I did clean the front filter out recently with the hover so it must be working. It's about 8cm from the wall and iv angled the exhaust to one side.


----------



## Benjamin (12 Nov 2012)

Wallace - For dust extraction i have the Numatic NV750 for my power tools, Miter saw and Router Table and the Numatic NVD750 for the Table Saw and Band Saw. I'm currently saving up for the Jet Chip Extractor for my P/T. http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-dc-9 ... rod780368/






NV750





NVD750


----------



## Benjamin (12 Nov 2012)

skipdiver - 1st we painted the Ply board (Roof) in some nasty black paint. The Felt we used was from Wicks and my friend reassured me it was good stuff as he had used it a couple of years ago on his kitchen extension and has had no problems. Off the top of my head i can't think of what it was called. It was self adhesive and you just peal it back, lay and stick. We put down a underlay 1st then two layers of felt on the roof in opposite directions and glued the seams. 

I was always going to have the Table Saw in front of the door as you walk in, this allows me to rip up to 9 1/2 foot. (Doors open) Everything els kind of fitted in neatly around the sides. 

Look forward to looking at your pictures.


----------



## Benjamin (12 Nov 2012)

Kirk - Thank you. On the two walls behind and to the left is Heat/fire Retardant plaster board, 2 ft either side and my Table saw is 5 ft away from the stove. The Eco fan on top helps direct the heat away and into the room.


----------



## riclepp (12 Nov 2012)

Benjamin, thank you for your workshop wip, it is fantastic. Makes me wish I had the time and money to do the same...one day, one day  But it has given me inspiration though.


----------



## skipdiver (13 Nov 2012)

Benjamin":10magjfs said:


> skipdiver - 1st we painted the Ply board (Roof) in some nasty black paint. The Felt we used was from Wicks and my friend reassured me it was good stuff as he had used it a couple of years ago on his kitchen extension and has had no problems. Off the top of my head i can't think of what it was called. It was self adhesive and you just peal it back, lay and stick. We put down a underlay 1st then two layers of felt on the roof in opposite directions and glued the seams.
> 
> I was always going to have the Table Saw in front of the door as you walk in, this allows me to rip up to 9 1/2 foot. (Doors open) Everything els kind of fitted in neatly around the sides.
> 
> Look forward to looking at your pictures.




Thanks for the info.

Mine is just at the bricked up to damp stage at the moment as work and bad weather is getting in the way of progress. Will get some pictures up when there is a little more to show.


----------



## giantbeat (13 Nov 2012)

excellent job, looks amazing... very inspiring use of space.


----------



## Timberfreak (13 Nov 2012)

*WOW !!!* Benjamin, what a workshop!

I used to be jealous of Norm's workshop ~ now I'm jealous of yours!


----------



## Benjamin (30 Nov 2012)

Quick update - Having experienced all the wet weather we've had in the West Country in the last week it was necessary to install some proper drainage. Plan is to run 4inch pipe from behind the workshop and into the storm drain.


----------



## Benjamin (13 Dec 2012)

4 inch pipe which runs down to the Storm Drain were i cut a hole to feed the pipe.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Dec 2012)

I think your workshop and now your ground work show great attention to detail. Also the way your workshop was planned was super, mine is 17x17ft an extra 5ft than yours , however you have inspired me to make some changes next year.

I think I might move my P/T alongside the table saw, (does that work well) thanks for showing. And if your dust extractor needs cleaning out it must be working.


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (14 Dec 2012)

Very impressive ...

How do you manage to keep it so clean and tidy ,i'd like to see it a year or so ,will it still be so clean .
I have a 28ft x 14ft workshop and looking how clean and tidy yours is ,puts mine to shame ..... But i do make things in mine  .
My problem is like many others I just can't throw things away ,also I often work late into the evening and have early starts so i don't get time to clean .


----------



## mseries (14 Dec 2012)

I like it, thanks for posting the story of the build


----------



## revwayne (20 Dec 2012)

what a wonderful shop - it's so clean it looks like a prototype shop...nicely done!!


----------



## Graham Orm (6 Jan 2013)

Nice shop! I have just started the process and have a 4.5 x 5m structure up, bare walls and half a floor down, some temporary lighting installed today. Having seen your post I think I'll start taking photo's.


----------



## SimonB (7 Jan 2013)

Very neat & tidy, am organising the shed at the moment. Can I ask what you are using to hang your cramps/clamps, is it custom made by yourself, or off the shelf? Thanks.


----------



## steve248 (7 Jan 2013)

Really great job, I am very jealous. 

I have the same Router table, I have no regrets, it really is a great bit of kit. I noticed the wheels, how is this working out for you, is it a bit higher?


----------



## kernowjoiner24 (10 Jan 2013)

Very nice workshop im jealous, well kitted out too ! Do you work from there or is carpentry a hobby ?


----------



## Benjamin (11 Jan 2013)

Hello all and Happy New Year - I apologies for the late reply's, just got home from holiday. 

- devonwoody Table saw and PT work fine next to each other, if i'm cutting something wide then i simply remove the fence from the PT which is a 30 second job. To make extra room i cut out a hole with a Jigsaw to allow the PT fence support to go under the Table saw. This allows me to push the PT right up to the Table saw. I hope this makes sense.....






Fence support





Hole i cut out





Fence support under the Table saw


- SimonB The Clamp racks i brought from Axminster. 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod818256/

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod865491/

- steve248 On the Kreg Router Table you can adjust the height of the legs so i just compensated for the wheels, I recommend the wheels if you have limited space like myself. 

- kernowjoiner24 I'm a Carpenter by trade, the workshop is just a hobby and safe place to store all my kit. I have made a few custom items for friends but not enough work to make a living so far...... 

- Grayorm I look forward to seeing your photo's , It's always nice to see other Workshops and get ideas. 

- Cowboy _Builder I use to work with two Tree Surgeons who were both ex forces and were spotless in there work ethic so iv always stopped and tided up after myself. Although having 3 dust extractors and one floor Vac helps keep the dust down in a small workshop...... I plan to add a Chip extractor soon.  


Iv just installed a Computer in the workshop so now i can watch Skygo or listen to the radio.










Thank you to everyone else for all your kind messages.

Ben


----------



## steve248 (11 Jan 2013)

- steve248 On the Kreg Router Table you can adjust the height of the legs so i just compensated for the wheels, I recommend the wheels if you have limited space like myself. 

Yes, I completely forgot. You simply reduce the height of the legs then attach the feet. I will have to get some. With my limited room this will be ideal.


----------



## filsgreen (30 Jan 2013)

That's a cracking workshop Ben, well done.

Phil


----------



## Gary Morris (30 Jan 2013)

Now that's my idea of perfection, if it were mine there would be a bed in there - beautiful!

Gary


----------



## Benjamin (16 Feb 2013)

Built myself a Log Store.














£25 for all this Oak off cuts from my local Timber Yard.










All ready for next Winter...


----------

